# article relates to dp secure attachment, mindfulness



## branl (May 21, 2010)

http://undividedjournal.com/2012/11/29/the-ultimate-secure-base-healing-insecure-attachment-in-the-nondual-field/


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

Good find!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Excellent. Long article. I printed it out and have to reread it.

What is interesting is it again indicates that approaching this with Mindfulness is very helpful. It has helped me a lot.

But this depends on the individual.

Intesresting is that the psychiatrist I saw for undergrad and grad at university was greatly influenced by Bowlby. That was back in the 1979s/1980s. Psychiatry is very different now, and far more expensive.

I later found DBT (based on buddhism) about 10 years ago.

Many things can help. Use what works for you.


----------



## Vitellius (Jul 18, 2013)

Mindfulness is amazing IMHO, I'm doing it a few days now


----------

